# [bug reported] how to activate all NFS versions ?

## toralf

Currently I do have 

```
cat /proc/fs/nfsd/versions

-2 +3 +4 +4.1 -4.2

```

Whatever I try to set in /etc/conf.d/nfs, eg.:

```
OPTS_NFSD='versions=4.2 versions=3 versions=4 versions=4.1 versions=4.2'

```

or 

```
OPTS_NFSD="versions=2,3,4,4.1,4.2"

```

produces either crap like this

```
n22 ~ # /etc/init.d/nfs restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS mountd ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS daemon ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Unexporting NFS directories ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

/etc/init.d/nfs: line 73: /proc/fs/nfsd/3: Permission denied

/etc/init.d/nfs: line 73: /proc/fs/nfsd/4: Permission denied

/etc/init.d/nfs: line 73: /proc/fs/nfsd/4.1: Permission denied

/etc/init.d/nfs: line 73: /proc/fs/nfsd/4.2: Permission denied

 * Exporting NFS directories ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS smnotify ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]
```

or does not have any effect.

What definition for OPTS_NFSD let me achieve all NFS versions being activated ?

And because this works at the command line :

```
n22 ~ # cat /proc/fs/nfsd/versions

-2 +3 +4 +4.1 -4.2

n22 ~ # echo "2" > /proc/fs/nfsd/versions; cat /proc/fs/nfsd/versions

+2 +3 +4 +4.1 -4.2

n22 ~ # echo "4.2" > /proc/fs/nfsd/versions; cat /proc/fs/nfsd/versions

+2 +3 +4 +4.1 +4.2

```

I do not understood why this doesn't work :

```
OPTS_NFSD="versions=2 versions=3 versions=4 versions=4.1 versions=4.2"

```

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=500006

----------

